# Spruce Grouse .50 cal steel ball



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

A few days ago I was out shooting rocks and on my way home I seen a spruce grouse. I'm usually out Commercial Herring fishing by now and I've never seen one this early. So I went home made sure I was in season, and the next day I rallied up my 2 nephews to come with me on a quick hunt. Sure enough these two beautiful Spruce hen were out there. I made the kills but my nephews bearings came really close and they were proud to be a part of the hunt. While we were out, we seen this eagle fishing in a lake which was awsome, I couldn't get a picture of it diving but that's the Eagle anyway. Also on the way home this moose jumped out from behind a bush and my heart sank, I thought it was a bear at first and I dont carry a gun or bear spray anymore. Luckily it was just a moose, apparently we both surprised each other but moose are dangerous too. I use an A+ slingshot dandy 2.0 with 1/2" steel ball bearing on both grouse. After we got home we got to enjoy my all time personal favorite, fresh spruce chicken soup!!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The tube on my nephews Torque from simpleshot broke so he ended up shooting around with my backup bb shooter from A+ with single tapered theraband gold and 7/16" steel bearings. After we got home I was able to make him a new bandset using theraband gold


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice shooting man and what a way to enjoy the fruits of your labour, looks delicious. You are lucky to have such a vast amount of natural beauty around you. Thanks for the look see.

Take care

Clint


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good hunt with your nephews thanks for sharing the photos~AKAOldmiser


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shooting! Thanks for the pics!! Now that everyone is back out hunting maybe i should too.. I saw somewhere that people use sometimes slingshots to scare the moose away (shooting it in the back), If you ever get too close to one....


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've done that before a bunch of times zippo, shooting trees next to the moose works to scare them


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great day!!! It is always a joy to see animals in the bush. And great shooting, too. I'll bet they were yummy!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice shooting what's your draw length ? And were those head shots or body shots ?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I try to get em right at the top of the body and the bottom of the neck seems to be the sweet spot with 1/2" steel ball, double tapered bands and about 36" draw


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting way to get the young ones in on the hunt if you keep it up you will have to keep up but it will feel good knowing they can do it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

If it were me... I think I'd carry one or two less slingshots and have a 454 casull revolver on my hip... I don't think even triple TBG would do much to deter a grizzly bear...


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I used to carry a .44 magnum but in all these years I only had To pull my gun twice, no shots fired. One was with a bear and once I was almost charged by a moose. If I'm camping I take a gun but otherwise most encounters with bears and moose end alright as long as we know how to deal with them. But I get your drift Bill, I'm only worried about the younger bears or a mom with Cubs. On longer hikes I'll probably just carry bear spray. A lot of times you can smell the bear when they start getting close


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice little piece of work.. You "seen" it and shot it.

I see said the blind man

As he took out his hammer and saw.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Quickly written while being driven there chuck


----------

